# Wii #1494 - Metroid Prime: Trilogy (USA)



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2874^^


----------



## sparky28000 (Aug 27, 2009)

nice (dual layer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
downloading would take some time :\


ps: first


----------



## florian (Aug 27, 2009)

Somebody have a solution for boot this game with the wii channel without reboot on PAL wii ? because work with GECKOS OS but via the wiichannel the game reboot ?


thanks again


----------



## Aquila (Aug 27, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> Somebody have a solution for boot this game with the wii channel without reboot on PAL wii ? because work with GECKOS OS but via the wiichannel the game reboot ?
> 
> 
> thanks again



Same problem here. Game boots fine with USB Loader GX, you can create a profile but when you press "start game" it will reboot (green screen for a fraction of a moment).

I'm using the RGB Cable and the Video Mode is set to "System Default" (which is PAL 60Hz).

Anyone a (possible) solution? Much appreciated!


----------



## florian (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 game boot fine with geckos os but with wiichannel game reboot ? a solution ?Much appreciated


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 27, 2009)

so since this is dual layered...this wont work on a unchipped softmodded wii?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 27, 2009)

how would this be played on a pal wii? via usb loader gx? alt.dol method?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 27, 2009)

Metroid_Prime_Trilogy_USA_dvd.fix_Wii-OneUp


----------



## Spikey (Aug 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Metroid_Prime_Trilogy_USA_dvd.fix_Wii-OneUp


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 27, 2009)

Aquila said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is a ntsc game so... try so change from system default (pal) to ntsc


----------



## Aquila (Aug 27, 2009)

RandomHero said:
			
		

> Aquila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't work, I get some weird garbled green screen when I try that. Also I've tried patching the video mode in the ISO but didn't seem to work for me.


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay guys, I just spent 20€ on DLs (10 too much because I bought DVD-R DL first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it does not work with a RGB cabled PAL wii. I tried loading it from Disc, USB in USB loader GX, Gecko and Neogamma. It only boots when loading as NTSC, which gives me red colors since RGB isn't supported by native NTSC games. Even when I shizzle the ISO to PAL it doesn't work. You could play it on your PAL wii with the component cable - but the quality then sucks a$$. Guess we'll have to wait for a PAL release


----------



## Aquila (Aug 27, 2009)

SunRisesInTheEast said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I just spent 20€ on DLs (10 too much because I bought DVD-R DL first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's weird, for me it boots fine with USB Loader GX, however when you actually want to start the gameplay it suddenly reboots.

Anyway it would probably work as well with the composite cables - however the image quality with them sucks pretty bad as well IMO.


----------



## camurso_ (Aug 27, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Metroid_Prime_Trilogy_USA_dvd.fix_Wii-OneUp


----------



## Cyan (Aug 27, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=2213499:date=Aug 27 2009, 03:33 PM:name=camurso_)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(camurso_ @ Aug 27 2009, 03:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2213499"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=2213468:date=Aug 27 2009, 02:15 PM:name=Spikey)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spikey @ Aug 27 2009, 02:15 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2213468"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=2213462:date=Aug 27 2009, 06:10 AM:name=luke_c)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(luke_c @ Aug 27 2009, 06:10 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2213462"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Metroid_Prime_Trilogy_USA_dvd.fix_Wii-OneUp  <-- What's the difference with this version?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
That just contains a .dvd file with the correct information regarding the layer break. You don't need it if you use burning software that lets you enter it manually, so long as you know what the value is.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

And the value is...
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

new OneUp nfo for fixed version specify :

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Since some people are claiming this game doesnt work you need to set the 
correct layerbreak to 2084960 and it will work fine! enclosed with this 
release is also a .dvd file for setting the layerbreak<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

full nfo for the .dvd fix release



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂ██████████████
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒▒
ÂÂ █▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▒███▒▒
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ █ÂÂ █▒
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▒█
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ █ÂÂ█▒██
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ █ÂÂ█▒██
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ ███████
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒████▒▒▒██
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒█
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ██████████ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▒▒▒▒▒ÂÂ▒▒▒▒▒█
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ██████████ÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ ▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒ █
ÂÂ █▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂ ████████ÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂ █▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂ ████████ÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂÂÂ██████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ █
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ █
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ████
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▒▒▒▒▒▒███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▓
ÂÂÂÂ █▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░░░░
ÂÂÂÂ█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░░░▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂ █▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░░▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂ█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▒▒█▒
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒███▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▒█▒▒▒█▒▒▒
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▒██▒▒▒█▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▒▒▒▒████
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒████▓▓▓███▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒ ██▓▒▓▓▓██▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒ÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂ█
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓▓▓ÂÂ ▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███
▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░███░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓
▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓
█████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░█

> OneUp Proudly Presents

> Metroid_Prime_Trilogy_USA_dvd.fix_Wii-OneUp

ÂÂ> Region: USA

ÂÂ > Platform: Wii (ISO)

ÂÂÂÂ> Release Date: 2009-08-26

ÂÂÂÂ > Size: 1 x 0MB

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ> http://wii.ign.com/objects/143/14352258.html

> Since some people are claiming this game doesnt work you need to set the 
ÂÂcorrect layerbreak to 2084960 and it will work fine! enclosed with this 
ÂÂrelease is also a .dvd file for setting the layerbreak

ÂÂthanks again to Mr. Wild for this release!
ÂÂand hopefully to many more in the future

ÂÂSo Pepsi is giving away 200 Nintendo Wii Shop Codes why don't you send some to
ÂÂOneUp! we will use the points to bring you the new WiiWare and VC releases as
ÂÂalways

ÂÂEmail them to [email protected] ktnx

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒░░░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒░░▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▒▒▓▓▓▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓ÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒█▒▒███
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓▓▒ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒██▒▒█▒▒█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓░░░▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ ▒▒ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒██▒▒██
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▓░▒▒▓▓▒▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████▒▒▒▒▒██
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▒░░▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████▒▒▒▒▒███
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░▓▒▒░░░▓░░▓▓▓▓▒░▓▓░▓░░ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒░░▓▓▒▒░▓▓░░░▓▓▓▒▒▓ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▒█▒▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▒▒▒▒▒▓
ÂÂÂÂ░▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▒▒█▒▒▓▒▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓████▓█
ÂÂÂÂ░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▓████▓██
ÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓ÂÂÂÂ ███▓████▓███
ÂÂ ░░░▓▓▓▒░░▓▓░░░░░░▓▓ÂÂ▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓ÂÂÂÂ████▓████▓████
ÂÂ ▒░░▓▓▓▒▒▓▓░░▒▒▒▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ███▓▓████▓▓███
ÂÂ ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▒▒▒ ░ÂÂ▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓ÂÂ ████▓▓████▓▓████
ÂÂ░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓▒▒░ ▒▒▒ ░▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓░▒▒▓░▓▓▓ÂÂ ████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████
░▒▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓░▓▓ÂÂ▒▒▒▒ÂÂ▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░▒▒░░░░▓▓ÂÂ ████▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓████
ÂÂ ▓▓▓▒░░▓▓░░▓▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒ ░▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▒░░░░▒▒░▓▓ÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
ÂÂ░░▓▓▒▒▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒ÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓▓ÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒
ÂÂ▒▒▓░░▓▓▓▓░▓▓▓▓▓ ▒▒▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓░░░░▓▓ÂÂÂÂ ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒
ÂÂ▓▒▓▓▒▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░░░░░░░ÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░░░░░░░░░ÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓
ÂÂ▓▓▓▓░░░░▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░░░░░░░░ÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓
░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░ÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓
░░░░░▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ████
ÂÂ░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓░░░░▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ████
ÂÂ ▒▒▒▒░░▒▒░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ██████
▓░▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░██████▓▓░░███████
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓
▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓
█████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░█

▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂInterested in helping OneUp? We are currently searching for
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
▓▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒█ Suppliers / Donors / Naked Girls with OneUp written on them
▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒█
▓▒▒▒▓▓███▓▓▒▒▒▒█ Do you slave away at a game store and are able borrow games or
▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒█ÂÂhave access to games on the day of release or earlier? 
▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒█
▓▒▒▒▒██▒▓▓▓█▒▒▒█ Do you have a Hitachi LG GDR-8164b Drive and are willing to
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓███▒▒▒█ÂÂRedump your USA-NTSC Gamecube Collection or willing to loan
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒█ÂÂor donate them to one of our team?
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒█
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒█ Got Nintendo Points for future WiiWare and Virtual Console?
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒█
▓▒█▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒█▒█ Are you willing to donate hardware for our team?
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Email Us @ OneUp (at) hush.ai<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## nIxx (Aug 27, 2009)

You need to use the alt-dol method after you made a savegame and it only runs with vide set as NTSC anyway if you usually have problems with getting a black&white or black&red screen when games are set to NTSC (most likely only with an older TV) i wouldn´t even bother.

PS: Well i would just wait for the PAL release and buy it it´s worth it´s money


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Aug 27, 2009)

Yap second that, game loads when set to PAL but after choosing a single player campaign, it just reboots.
If you leave it as NTSC you can actually start the game but you will get the color problems.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 27, 2009)

oh ok. looks like ill wait for the pal to be dumped. if i buy the disc ( it IS worth buying BUT, i wont be able to disable the update (i dont want to install preloder/starfal) and i already got MP3. i just want to play MP1 and MP2)


----------



## sbygel (Aug 27, 2009)

Just gonna reply to this before everyone begins to ask how to get this game working on USB.

*Use Configable USB loader and pick alt dol from disc*

As for dvd+r dl, either get the "proper"-version or use 2084960 in imgburn as layerbreak. Then launch the game through NeoGamma and it will work.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh dude, 7.6 GB minimum....
I'll never be able to download this game with my crappy internet....


----------



## Azadar (Aug 27, 2009)

Can someone please explain the ALT-DOL?

There are two choices for an Alt-DOL DISC or SD Card. Im using USB Loder and when I set to eith it says a file is missing.

Where do we get these alt/dols?? Or is everyone burining it to a dvd and playing it off the HD with the DVD installed? (seems redundant)

Im also told you need to manually switch the DOL each time you run the game for each different game!??


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 27, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain the ALT-DOL?
> 
> There are two choices for an Alt-DOL DISC or SD Card. Im using USB Loder and when I set to eith it says a file is missing.
> 
> ...



Pic "Altol from disc", as the prevoious guys stated...IF that doesn work, extrac the player.dol with wiiscrubber, and try putting on your SD card's root.. Yet I didnt try myself , though..my hands are scratching ...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 27, 2009)

what cios would it work on? hermes or waninkokos?
i dont understand hermes cios merging and stuff XD.


----------



## shado blackstar (Aug 27, 2009)

It would be great if Wiiscrubber actually worked instead of crashing every time I try to load a ISO.
is there a more reliable way to grab the .dol files?


----------



## Azadar (Aug 27, 2009)

I loaded wii-scrubber but it doesnt allow you to view the contents of the iso it just removes blank spaces. Im sorry for the stupid questions but can someone please explain or is there a few files on the net for these dols?


----------



## maduin (Aug 27, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> I loaded wii-scrubber but it doesnt allow you to view the contents of the iso it just removes blank spaces. Im sorry for the stupid questions but can someone please explain or is there a few files on the net for these dols?



there should've been a file that came with it that is called makekeybin.exe that will generate the proper file that you need to use wiiscrubber.


----------



## Santee (Aug 27, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Oh dude, 7.6 GB minimum....
> I'll never be able to download this game with my crappy internet....


Well compressed as in rar it would be 3.95 but same here if it was 7.6gb.


----------



## dslabuser (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is how to use alt dol with this game.
I use configurable usb loader
Select the game hit 1 for options
Scroll down to Alternative Dol and change it to disc
press A after a second it will take you to a screen where you can select which dol you want to boot.
rs5mp1_p.dol is prime 1
rs5mp2_p.dol is prime 2
rs5mp3_p.dol is prime 3
Then press A and it will boot directly to that game.
You probably have to launch the game normaly once to create a save game before you use the alt dols


----------



## Yuuko (Aug 27, 2009)

What about waiting for the PAL release ?


----------



## Azadar (Aug 27, 2009)

dslabuser said:
			
		

> Here is how to use alt dol with this game.
> I use configurable usb loader
> Select the game hit 1 for options
> Scroll down to Alternative Dol and change it to disc
> ...



two questions #1 where did you get these DOL files from? Path for them in wiiscrubber? As I only managed to find in Partation 1 (Main.dol)

#2. I found some dol's around google and installed them to the root and to USB Loaders root- Set to ALT-DOL SD and it says missing M3XXX.dol stupid or somethinf like that it was lokoing for a file that isnt named rs5 anything.


----------



## dreassica (Aug 27, 2009)

Is this game even 480p? because with Neogamma I can only get it to work with 480i. selecting mpal480p and ntsc480p still gives me 480i, pal480p and Wii setting  reboots the system.


----------



## dslabuser (Aug 27, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> dslabuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dols are actualy on the disc.  So when you change alternative dol to disc it looks in the iso on the harddrive.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 27, 2009)

its a bit annoying having to choose a .dol to play different games in this...


----------



## schloegi (Aug 27, 2009)

Working for me on a pal wii with 4.1 and usb loader gx in 480p.
just select alternate dol from disc in the game load settings and then one line under it select which dol to boot, save and you're ready to go.


----------



## tmc (Aug 27, 2009)

does this release contain german language?


----------



## Azadar (Aug 27, 2009)

dslabuser said:
			
		

> Azadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok I get it now, however when I select any of the DOL's I get the message to insert Metroid Prime Trilogy Game Disc. How do I fix that one?

Using customized usbloader and GX loader.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a question. I have a wii mod chip and its soft modded 4.0 firmware USA Wii. Do I just burn the game on a Verbatim DL disk and play through the disc channel..sorry if this question has already been asked but I just want to be sure before I burn the game.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't get it possibly working. I tried alt dol from disc, I tried the SD method, but all I get is a black screen.... And yea, I had made a previous save w/o dols. =\


----------



## h8uthemost (Aug 27, 2009)

Game plays beautifully. It's so nice to have MP1&2 with excellent Wii controls and in 480p(the Gamecube versions do not look the greatest on an HDTV).


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 27, 2009)

Woops I had no idea there was a menu-thingie under the dol from disc options...


----------



## Akuma147 (Aug 27, 2009)

Does this have an update on it?  I tried Wii Brick Blocker and it says it "isn't a valid Wii ISO file !"
I have a modded Wii w/ Wiikey.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 27, 2009)

a couple of questions...

1. do i need a dual layer to play this?
2. do i have to use the alt-dol things?
3. do i have to use the alt-dol things on every metriod prime game?


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 27, 2009)

not if you have a usb drive
yes
yes


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 27, 2009)

What's with this being rated so poorly? Is it about the quality of the dump or the quality of the games? I can hardly imagine prime 1 and 2 being sucky with corruption's perfect control scheme.


----------



## daknight (Aug 27, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> What's with this being rated so poorly? Is it about the quality of the dump or the quality of the games? I can hardly imagine prime 1 and 2 being sucky with corruption's perfect control scheme.



Is probably people that are having problems not being able to use the alt-dol the game needs and so in annoyance to that they probably rate it low. I doubt is cause of the game itself.


----------



## Spruchy (Aug 27, 2009)

Is it possible to choose the difficultly level using alt dols?


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone know when this is coming out in Australia?


----------



## Sir_Shaggy (Aug 28, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Anyone know when this is coming out in Australia?


October 15th


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a d2pro mod chip and the wii is soft modded(firmware 4.0) do I just burn the game and play it through the disc channel or do I need to do something else. Do I need the alt-dol thing too. I'm new at burning DL disks on a wii so I want to make sure its done correctly. Thanks


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 28, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I have a d2pro mod chip and the wii is soft modded(firmware 4.0) do I just burn the game and play it through the disc channel or do I need to do something else. Do I need the alt-dol thing too. I'm new at burning DL disks on a wii so I want to make sure its done correctly. Thanks



since you have a modchip, just burn it into a Dual Layer DVD and you will be fine, no need to use such trivial methods...

modchips are the easiest way to play backups.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I assume it will fit on a dual layer since it says this 7.91 GB (8,497,659,953 bytes) I already removed the update using the Wii blocker program I have on my computer, so I don't need to change any alt-dol thing, just burn it, pop it into the Wii and play it through the Disc Channel? Do I need to put in the layer break into the imgburn before I burn it? If I do, how do I do that?


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Sir_Shaggy said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet.


----------



## Matt93 (Aug 28, 2009)

Why can i not get any seeds anywhere?  Theres plenty of connections but no download, I've never dealt with this before...


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 28, 2009)

couple  more questions

do i have to use the alt dols after i make a save?
can i make a save without using the alt dols?
do i have to use the alt dols everytime i load up a game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2009)

yes you need alt dols to save you need to use them every time


----------



## asdf (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I just went out and bought this. It is damn worth it. Instead of trying to fix the game, just go out and buy it. You'll love it.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 28, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Well, I just went out and bought this. It is damn worth it. Instead of trying to fix the game, just go out and buy it. You'll love it.



I agree,
I downloaded the game already but I don't have any DL DVDs..so instead of buying those, I'd rather go out and buy the original, even though I already have the 2 GC games ( originals bought on launch day ) and Corruption......I just can't help it,  I badly want that metal box...........


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 28, 2009)

This game is worth Buying, i downloaded because I will wait someone bring the disc from the US to em,, but Iw as going to play from the HDD anyways :-)....This trilogy game is freaking awwesome!!!  If you never played, probably  there are more than 150 hours of game , discovering exploring, etc..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2009)

been playing mp1 for 2 days i actually like mp1 better there's more exploring, rooms mp3 was too linear. i'm picking this up when it finally gets here in October it's a pain to play it through gx plus can only have 1 save and can't select veteran difficulty.


----------



## nickwpearce (Aug 28, 2009)

ahh to all pal users, select force ntsc and game will work, working for me at the moment on veteran MP1! PAL Wii with neogamma and firmware 4.0


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 28, 2009)

i got it eworking with pal. i dont fore ntsc. i use disc default and turn on at.dol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2009)

yes it works but you cannot access the menu meaning no setting difficulty or access the bonus content etc using a usb loader.


----------



## Taik (Aug 28, 2009)

Playing Metroid Prime 1 on cloader works perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tried every dols I could and everything I thought about...no way to load the multi =(
I can't seem to load MP3 either


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 28, 2009)

For MP3 you need to launch it with a cIOS capable of DL...!!


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 28, 2009)

So, si not good to use USB laoder?  no way to set difficulty and toerh thigns?  disc is better on this case?


----------



## Covarr (Aug 28, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> So, si not good to use USB laoder?  no way to set difficulty and toerh thigns?  disc is better on this case?


At the moment, yes. Loading from USB will not let you choose difficulty, and will force 480i.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2009)

disc is better to use as long as you dont have rev14 installed.


----------



## rypaul (Aug 28, 2009)

Covarr said:
			
		

> At the moment, yes. Loading from USB will not let you choose difficulty, and will force 480i.



I use NEOGamma and I get *480p to work *using in the options menu and setting
Force Video: 480p
Patch Video: ALL
Now both Metroid Prime 1 and 2 run in 480p
Also I find with my testing I have to keep error 002 fix off or I will just get a blank screen


----------



## ince (Aug 28, 2009)

please explain how to get 3 working


----------



## rypaul (Aug 29, 2009)

To get Metroid 3 working I believe you have to use a cios that does not have dual layer issues.
Cios rev 14 has major dual layer problems. My advice wait for rev 15 or just play the stand alone version of
Metroid Prime 3 it is the same game after all


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 29, 2009)

You sure it has issues? Because it runs SSBB just fine doesn't it?


----------



## rypaul (Aug 29, 2009)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> You sure it has issues? Because it runs SSBB just fine doesn't it?



Most of SSBB is on the first layer it would probably work until you accessed a file on the second layer
but since all of Metroid 3 is on the second layer it gives a disk error right away


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 29, 2009)

I tried with USB laoder GX, but the option Alt DOL from disc  does nothing, just freeze my Wii ( stays on the Game load option forever, should show anotehr window with the Dol s avaliable? ), I burned the disc and works fine..  long time I didnt listen a disc the spinning..
I managed later to extract the dols and place the menu on the SD card and worked fine, I entered the menu, created save file with veteran choice, and later tried to access the MP1 game, but off course  game rests to wii menu, pretty sure that runniung MP1 Dol will get me to the game. Bu I had the disc ready anyways, so I didnt bother, jsut wondering if there will be a solution for this disc to work on USB on the future...seems kind of tricky.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am thinkign if creating "channels" short cuts would sovle the issue..  but that means 4 channels ;-)
One mroe question, I use composite cable, is this game running from Disc automatically on 480p on Wii NTSC? as the disc doesnt show anything about ( options ) , I presume is System driven ..

cheers!


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 29, 2009)

The disc has an Update on it, but Brickblocker can't patch it.. is there a way for me to play the game on my Wiikey, PAL Wii?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Aug 29, 2009)

LoL I guess I wont be playing this...if it is that much trouble to play then there is no point.  I already have all the stand alone games (New Wii controls Metrod Prime, New Wii Controls Metroid Prime 2, and Metroid Prime Corruptions) lol no need of getting this for the convience of having them all on one disk......Unless there are enough differances between the New Wii controls version of those games, if not then it is just a cheap way for Nintendo to make more money.

Can someone tell me the differance between the New Wii control versions and the versions on this release?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2009)

how did you get mp1-2 with the new play controls i dont ever remember them being released in English?


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 29, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how did you get mp1-2 with the new play controls i dont ever remember them being released in English?I guess he was referring to the Japanese releases of the first two Prime games, which were sold separately in Japan.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(silkyskeeter @ Aug 29 2009, 03:34 PM) ...Can someone tell me the difference between the New Wii control versions and the versions on this release?


I think there is no difference. It is just the localized version of the japanese releases burned on one disc... I would say we got the better deal, because otherwise Nintendo would want at least 30€/$ for the two seperate NPC games. Like this we got them for 50€/$ with MP3:C as a bonus!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2009)

well i'm just gonna mess around with the 1st 2 in GX (already got mp3) than in October buy all 3 and play them in 480p


----------



## snowballo (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi there,
my first post here. 

I have a modded Wii (PAL version) and I've tried two ways.

1. Loading the iso from the USB
I tried different loaders but no luck. Black screens.

2. Burning a DL disc.
I took the DVD from internet (fixed .dvd file). Burned using CloneCd.
Loaded the disc using latest Gecko (1.9 I guess).

Forcing PAL 60 the game starts in ITALIAN (that's the language I'd like to use). I start MP1, create a save, load the game. The Wii reboots and I go back to the dashboard. Nothing happens.

What I'd like to have as result.

- Playing the first two chapters in ITALIAN language (since it is inside the US version)

I heard about the ALT DOL method but i don't know anything about it.
And, please remember, my Wii is modded (Wii Key), so maybe there is a quick way for me to play.
The game starts but it reboots and then... nothing happens.

Please help me.
Thanks!


----------



## Hooya (Aug 29, 2009)

Can someone post the MD5sum for the uncompressed ISO please?


----------



## Genio16 (Aug 29, 2009)

I already loaded up the 3 mp , but anyone knows how to load te multiplayer of mp2 via USB?


----------



## sk0ld (Aug 30, 2009)

friidump .4: MD5.....: 823df1c3c425f1383529f368f6479359
which is odd because that doesn't match what else is floating around.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 30, 2009)

This game is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## flameo200 (Aug 30, 2009)

Having the same GX problem as some others...menu works fine, booting MP1,2, or 3 not so much.

Would another loader work better?


----------



## Falcon92 (Aug 31, 2009)

So which cIOS/Trucha signed IOS is needed to be modified for the wii to access the second layer properly ? CIOSCORP seems to have broken the double layer support in my wii.


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Aug 31, 2009)

mine won't download


----------



## superkris (Sep 1, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Hero-Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why is my dump (made using friidump and an compatible LG drive) is 7.92 GB (8,511,160,320 bytes)???


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 1, 2009)

can anyone send me the .dvd file of the layer brake please..?? I already got the .iso


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 1, 2009)

flameo200 said:
			
		

> Having the same GX problem as some others...menu works fine, booting MP1,2, or 3 not so much.
> 
> Would another loader work better?


This has been already addressed in other threads. You must select Alternate DOL from disk (may not work in GX, try NeoGamma loader!). Then simply pick the corresponding for each game. They are numbered 1,2 and 3. Once you pick it and load, it'll boot directly into that game. It's actually very fast way to get right in-game as well I might add!


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 1, 2009)

Falcon92 said:
			
		

> So which cIOS/Trucha signed IOS is needed to be modified for the wii to access the second layer properly ? CIOSCORP seems to have broken the double layer support in my wii.



you need to use a cIOS with DL support (I'm using cIOS_r10) or a cIOS35 from CIOScorp_v1 (wich have the DIP7)


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Sep 3, 2009)

when I try to load it It goes to the system menu with cios14 In a game channel with cloader and says "please insert metroid prime disc" on cios 10


----------



## EvilHeadBoy (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello, I have a recommendation for something this game deserves.
Is it possible to rip prime 1 & 2 from the trilogy iso, and place them in the Japanese versions.  That way (most importantly)  each game gets their original title screen (which are all amazing!) and a cool banner in the wii menu.  Not to mention, on a usb loader, it would be cool to view all the games individually.

Either that or a metroid prime 2 translation for the japanese version


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 29, 2009)

this damn game has cost me 4 dl dvds so far and still not working, tho they may have all been my dvd-dl drive problem, 3 of em stopped at 50% and other one failed to "finalize" dvd, using imgburn and layerbreak, any ideas? using wasabi modchip as well...


----------

